# Bald Eagle State Park, Howard, PA



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

We rented a camping cottage at Bald Eagle State Park for my birthday in June.

Aside from the cicada's... it is a VERY nice park.

The bath house in our loop was very clean. It only had two showers, and only one of those had a movable shower head.

All the sites are spaced apart generously, and none of the concrete slabs seemed to be at too harsh of an angle for backing a camper in.

You can reserve the sites online at visitpaparks.com or on a first come first serve self service availability once you get there.

A local gas station had HUGE bundles of self serve fire wood for $6 each.

The loops are level and have great visibility for children on bicycles.

There were Yurts (large canvas walled permanent tents), camping cottages (wooden sheds with beds but no bathrooms) and full hookup sites.

They have unlimited horse power boating, and jet ski rentals from a private concessionaire on park grounds. (Boy was that fun!)

You should have 17 years until the cicada's come back right?


----------

